# Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.



## gpsjunkie (1. Mai 2006)

So, ich wollte nächstes We zum Grevelingermeer. Kann mir einer sagen wo man am Grevelingermeer Wattis und anderen Kram bekommen kann?

Und kann man jetzt noch Heringe fangen? 

Und gibt es bestimmt Hotspots für Platte?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## seeyou (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Einen guten Angelladen mit allen Ködern und Material findest Du in Ouddorp zwischen VVV und Hafen. Platte kannst du gut vor dem Hafen von Scharendijk fangen. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Hallo Jens, lohnt es sich um diese Zeit dort auf Hering oder Scholle zufischen? 
Haste ein Namen für den Angelladen? Und wann öffnet der?


----------



## The_Duke (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jens, lohnt es sich um diese Zeit dort auf Hering oder Scholle zufischen?
> Haste ein Namen für den Angelladen? Und wann öffnet der?



Hi 
Ich bin ab Freitag in Brouwershaven...und Heringe hats noch genug am Brouwersdam und die ersten Hornies treiben sich auch schon rum.
Köder bekommste in Scharendijke.
Wenn du Richtung Brouwersdamm fährst, ist links ein kleiner Laden, ziemlich unscheinbar.
Ist ein Schild mit "Zeeaas" oder manchmal auch "Zagers" draussen.
Eimer mitbringen oder genügend trockene Zeitungen, da die Wattis und Seeringler in nem Aquarium gehältert werden (wurden?). Ging nach Gewicht, aber Preise weiß ich nicht mehr.#c 
Ein Stückchen weiter hat in ner Nebenstraße auch noch jemand privat Köder verkauft. Ebenfalls auf ein Schild mit "Zeeaas" achten, allerdings diesmal auf der rechten Seite.
Ansonsten bekommst du in Zierikzee am Marktplatz noch alles was das Herz begehrt. Ist ein wenig versteckt der Laden und schwer zu beschreiben. Einfach mal im Fischgeschäft am Stadthuis (Museum) fragen.
Der Laden hat Montags vormittags geschlossen, ansonsten macht der um 9 Uhr auf (so war es jedenfalls vorletztes Jahr)
Vor Hafen Scharendijke ne gute Stelle auf Platte? Na ich weiß nicht...dort war nur die Kinderstube vor zwei Jahren. Hatte den Tipp auch bekommen, aber kamen nur Bierdeckelplatte.
Gut auf Platte war aufm Damm und auch bei Ouwerskerke in der Nähe. Dort ist so eine "Tauchbasis" in Form eines Containers. Von dort aus rechts der langen Mole fischen. Links kriegtse das Heulen, da große Austernbänke, die jedes Vorfach kappen.
Ich hab mal was 2004 über die Oosterschelde geschrieben, vielleicht hilft dir das auch etwas...guck mal >>HIER<<

Vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem Brouwersdamm beim Heringsfischen an der Spülschleuse!
Ich fahr nen dunkelblauen Geländewagen mit nem AB-Aufkleber aufm Ersatzrad und der Heckscheibe.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Hallo The Duke, ( leider habe ich keinen Vornamen)
Danke für deine Ausführungen. Geht das ganze denn auch vom Boot aus? 

Würde mir ja mehr spass machen.


----------



## The_Duke (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo The Duke, ( leider habe ich keinen Vornamen)
> Danke für deine Ausführungen. Geht das ganze denn auch vom Boot aus?
> 
> Würde mir ja mehr spass machen.


 

Na klar geht das auf Hering im Grevelinger auch vom Boot aus! Erspart dir das
"kuschelige" Schulter-an-Schulter mit deinem bierseeligen Nebenmann |supergri 
Bootsangler fangen dort sehr gut....aber immer auf den Abstand zu der Horde oben am Geländer achten!
Im Fangrausch fliegt da doch mal ein Blei weiter als geplant!
Kurze Spinnrute an Bord bereit halten...ab und an schießt mal nen Wolfsbarsch in die Heringe, grade etwas weiter draußen!

Oosterschelde mit dem Boot? In der Gegend der Zeelandbrugg? Geht sogar recht gut, allerdings viel andere Boote bei schönem Wetter unterwegs.
Oosterschelde bei Neltje Jans ist mit vorsicht zu genießen....Mörderströmung!
Da hats sogar ne 250er Kralle schwer liegen zu bleiben.
Da brauchste schon was stärkeres am Hintern vom Boot...

Petri Heil!
Norbert


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Hallo Norbert, ich hoffe doch das die Motoresierung in meiner Signatur ausreicht?

Danke für die super Antworten. denke ich werde das mal mit dem Grevelingermeer in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## sporti2000 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Hallo,

Ihr habe nicht zufällig Straßennamen wo die Läden liegen? In Zeiten von Navigationssystemen ist das am einfachsten. #6 
Besonders die Läden in Ouddorp und am Brouersdam würden mich interessieren.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Rob.a.m. (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Oostvorne ist auch nicht weit weg, schau mal hier:
http://www.hengelsport-avicentra.com/
Den Straßennamen findest du unter Contact.
Den Angelladen kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dort findest du alles was das Anglerherz begehrt.

Gruß Rob


----------



## sporti2000 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Danke für den Hinweis. :m 
Ich suche aber einen wo ich nur schnell ein Paar Köder kaufen kann. Da ich in Ouddorp bin, wäre es am besten, wenn ich dort in der direkten Nähe einen Laden finden könnte.


----------



## The_Duke (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Norbert, ich hoffe doch das die Motoresierung in meiner Signatur ausreicht?
> 
> Danke für die super Antworten. denke ich werde das mal mit dem Grevelingermeer in Angriff nehmen.



ööhhmmm...Jochen...also datt hab ich glatt überlesen!
Na klar reicht das aus....damit kannste dich fast ins Rennen ums Blaue Band für die schnellste Ozeanüberquerung werfen |supergri |supergri 
Hab bereits zum x-ten mal mein Tackle gecheckt damit ich ja nix vergesse...morgen Nacht gehts los!

Wie sagte doch mal ein Kumpel von mir als er zum Heringsfischen ging?

"Der Sensenmann wird eine breite Schneise in die Reihen der silbrigen Leiber schlagen...und ich werde sein Werkzeug sein!"


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

@Norbert, Danke für deine Ausführungen. Ich wünsche euch/dir viel spass und viel erfolg. Ich habe mit meinem Kumpel noch nicht wieder gesprochen, aber ich denke ich werde am Sonntag dort aufschlagen.

Das mit dem Zitat deines Kumpels werde ich mir merken .

Werde dann mal ausschau halten#h


----------



## sporti2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelgeschäft am Grevelingermeer.*

Hallo,

ich war am Wochenende in Ouddorp. Dort gibt es auf dem Havenweg einen kleinen aber guten Angelladen.


----------

